# Ring Verloren



## Akrueger100 (21 Sep. 2015)

​


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2015)

Hat es Gollum wieder versucht


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2015)

lol
super
danke


----------



## FarmerBoy (26 Feb. 2021)

Ja hat es aber nicht geschafft


----------

